# Fancy mouse or dwarf hamster? Which should I get?



## 260owl (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm looking into getting another small mammal pet, and I've narrowed it down to mice or dwarf hamsters. Which type makes a better pet? Here's kind of my thoughts, but I'd like the opinion of someone who actually has experience with these. I know ultimately it's up to me to figure out what I want, but I just want to clarify a few of my perceptions/concerns about these pets. I have space/cages/money to get & excellently care for any of these, but here are my personal pros & cons for each one.

MICE: 
CONS - I can't tell whether mice's short lifespan would bother me or not. I know they only live about a year or so. I cry when my pet fish die. But I also get some people's standpoint that short lifespan allows you to love more mice. But I don't know if it would bother me that, for example had I got one at the beginning of the year, it would already be "old" by now. I have ruled out rats because they bond so closely with you but don't live that long. I'm also worried that mice aren't very hardy & are prone to cancer. Do they like going to the bathroom on you when you're holding them? This isn't a big issue & I know each animal is different, but I'd rather not have something which will always pee or poop on me every time I hold it. Do female mice really smell that bad in comparison to a guinea pig?
PROS: I'm interested in mice because they are sociable, I like the idea of being able to easily have more than one & watch them interact, & I've heard they are intelligent, fun pets. I've heard they are pretty easy to care for. Mice seem like sweet, affectionate animals who tend to enjoy interacting with people.

DWARF HAMSTERS: 
CONS: I know with certain species of dwarfs CAN live with others of their species (like robos) but I also know they can end up fighting, might have to be separated, must have two of everything, etc. I would deal with that if I had to, or I might just get one dwarf hamster. Are they too fast/nippy to ever hold or play with on a blanket on the floor? Do they generally hate interacting with you, or can they be somewhat sociable with people? How nocturnal are dwarf hamsters? I usually go to bed around 11:30 - midnight - what time do they usually wake up at? How much do they smell in comparison to rabbits/guinea pigs?
PROS: I like dwarf hamsters because they are still small like mice (I know they need the 360" floor space like a Syrian though) but they generally live at least a few years. I know that being desert animals, they don't go to the bathroom as much mice probably. I have heard dwarf hamsters are also pretty easy to care for, & because they're active, they'd be fun to watch, although I would like a pet I can hold for a short time each day in addition to enjoying watching them. They also seem hardier than mice & less prone to cancer.

If dwarfs are good, is their a species of dwarf you prefer? Should I open my options up to include Syrian hamsters as well?

Any suggestions would be very appreciated, because I want to make sure whichever pet I get next is the right one for me. Thank you!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They both make great pets. I started out with hamsters when I was around six or seven instead of a green anole lizard (best decision ever). I have had nine hamsters in total, three dwarfs, three Chinese and three Syrians. I've now had seventy-three mice.

I know when my mice die it kind of gets to me, not as bad a before knowing I gave them the best life possible. Mine have lived anywhere between four months and three years. It's all down to where you get them, genetics, age and so many other factors. They can be very hardy and others keel over at a sneeze. Just depends. As for going to the bathroom on you, they go more than a hamster especially if they're nervous mice. I can't count how many times they've crawled under my hair and peed on the back of my neck, but not all of them are like this. Most of mine can be held for awhile without relieving themselves. Mice smell nothing like guinea pigs! Male mice have a strong, potent odor due to territorial marking while females don't smell much at all when in a clean environment. I love and have much passion for mice, obviously since I breed and keep so many of them. If you have a lot in one cage, appropriately sized for all of them of course, they swarm up your arm, popcorn all around and try their best to sit in your hand. My mice even come out when they hear my voice. They are much less prone to biting when compared to hamsters, too. With some of my hamsters, I'd place my hand in the cage and they'd be already charging over. All that being said, quite a few mice tend to be super jumpy, skittish and difficult to handle.

Dwarf hamsters are also rewarding, interactive pets. I've only had Campbell's dwarf hamsters and remember them fondly. They definitely aren't faster than mice and can be let out for free roaming. To avoid an escape, setting up a play area in the bathtub or low table works better than the floor. Just watch out to make sure the hamster doesn't fall, they're much clumsier than mice. Many hamsters enjoy attention and are as curious as mice and can easily be handled, it's all up to the individual. They generally start waking up when it gets dark so you'd be able to spend time with them unless they're a really late sleeper. With a good five or six inches of bedding, hamsters don't smell at all. Dwarf hamsters keep their waste to a few areas of the cage where as mice try to but aren't very good at it. Most of my hamsters have had long lives and died from old age/natural causes. The tricky thing is, as you mentioned, some hamsters are highly anti social. If possible, try to interact with the hamsters you're looking to purchase to get a feel for their personality. Getting one at a younger age can help as well. Having progressive taming sessions can really help, like placing your hand in the cage, offering treats, handling them for extended time and so on. Ending up with an unfriendly hamster isn't the worst since a lot of them can come around and if not, they're still fun to watch just like skittish mice. I'd also probably just keep one dwarf in a cage at a time. My first three dwarfs were sisters and I kept them together before I knew any better. The runt died prematurely, likely due to bullying and stress and when the last one was alive, she seemed much happier by herself.

Syrian and Chinese hamsters are also really great. Two of my sweetest pets were a Chinese and Syrian hamster. The Chinese I had lived over four years with a tooth that grew out of her cheek (parents weren't willing to take her to the vet and I was really young or else I would have). Talk about resilient! Dwarf, Chinese and Syrian hamsters all require the same general care and all make wonderful companions. Mice and hamsters can end up wasting a lot of food due to hording but that's to be expected.

Whatever animal you choose for a pet out of the ones you listed, rest assured you are making a great choice! Mice and all hamsters make brilliant, lovely pets and I'm so thankful for everything they've opened up and brought into my life. Hope this can help.


----------

